
Ask HN: How do you deal with seasonal affective disorder? - PascLeRasc
I&#x27;ve known I&#x27;ve had this for a few winters now and I can feel it coming back now that it&#x27;s getting colder. I do all the typical recommendations (Vitamin D3+B12, exercise, staying hydrated, getting 7+ hours of sleep every night) but I&#x27;d like to get any other tips on how to deal with it. Did you move somewhere to deal with SAD, and if so where, and did it help?
======
thx4allthestuff
Speaking from experience (lived in Alaska for over 20 years), I would suggest
investing in an elliptical. A lot of people make the mistake of slacking on
their cardio because lifting gets them to where they want to be physically.
IMO you shouldn’t view cardio as exercise for your body, but as relief for
your mind. Keep lifting and eating right, but make sure you get in some
vigorous cardio (sweat and make yourself run out of breath). I would suggest
doing your cardio in the morning before you start your day. When you get to
the point where you’re feeling good about yourself, invest in some nice
clothes and go show off a little! The attention might help distract you.

~~~
gesman
Totally agree on cardio. This is a must in any weather. Was just jogging this
morning and got great ideas popped up in my mind all along.

5 miles flew by quick.

------
braabe
Some suggestions: \- Try finding a sport you can perform together with others.
For me this was climbing/bouldering - if you have a climbing hall near you, I
can highly recommend this.

\- Try building a social "net" that will catch you on the days you feel down
and motivate you to keep on doing your activities. This helps me immensly,
especially with exercising or sports.

\- Think about getting a dog (or another pet). A dog will always motivate you
to go outside and be there for you when you dont feel too good. If you are
into pets, that is!

\- Patients with "normal" depression are often told to reduce their sleeping
hours to 5.5 - 6.5 per day. You should however consult a doctor before
integrating this into your schedule. Consulting a doctor on this topic might
be a good idea anyway. (In Germany, health insurance covers this - so I do not
know if this is applicable to you.)

\- Get some warm and weather-proof clothing (Thermo-pants, long underwear,
fleece or softshell jacket). This makes going outside (and subsequently going
anywhere) much more bearable.

\- Think about "light therapy". Getting enough light in the morning can change
your motivation for the day greatly.

Regardless of aforemnetioned ideas, I'd recommend on taking this issue to a
psychiatrist. They are certainly more qualified to give advice than I am - and
can, contrary to popular belief help you in more ways than just getting you
medicated.

------
simonblack
Move to somewhere that has warmth and blue skies. The blue skies help more
than the warmth, so if you have to choose between them, take the blue skies.

I feel much better, and I have fewer chest problems.

~~~
maccio92
Not everyone can just up and move

~~~
seattle_spring
Or wants to. I live in grey Seattle, but I'd take it any day over sunny SF
where vapid cab drivers pitch me their awful startup ideas.

~~~
tuesdayrain
Seems humorous to choose the place you live based on regional conversation
topics with cab drivers.

~~~
seattle_spring
Seems humorous to think my anecdote representing a larger regional culture was
meant to be interpreted as an isolated incident.

------
throwaway848483
It may seem stupid, but putting an extra tee-shirt helps a lot. Even without
feeling cold, that extra bit of warmth remove a stressor which can tip the
balance.

Slowing down a little helps, and erring towards the more comfortable.

The idea behind, is that if you are pushing to the max during summer when the
conditions are favorable, then when the conditions are less favorable, you
should allow some slack and not expect to be at the same levels, otherwise you
will be burning out trying to compensate. (A car analogy : you wouldn't try to
beat your lap time record on a rainy day).

------
cimmanom
Trying to listen to how my circadian rhythms react to the cycle of light and
darkness, and not to fight it. That generally means going to bed earlier and
getting daylight during the morning commute.

If you can sit by a window in your office and work by natural light, do.
Leaving the office every day for lunch and enjoying a few rays of sun on the
way to the deli also helps, even if you’re bundled up.

------
gesman
Moved to CA from Canada.

I still can ski and do winter things here (Tahoe). I love winter-on-demand
instead of being forced to misery 4-5 months a year (Eastern Ontario/Quebec).

Nothing else really worked for me and nothing can substitute lots of natural
sun.

------
fgutmann
Moving for one or two month to a warmer / more sunny location helps a lot.
Doesn't have to be the whole winter to have a very positive effect for me.

Usually living in Austria, spending some time in Winter on the Canary Islands.

------
imhoguy
Make sure you spend enough time outdoor too, especially during sunny hours. I
recommend hiking and nordic walking. Once started, I forgot SAD.

Scandinavians say "there's no bad weather, just bad clothing".

Invest in some good termoactive clothing, avoid cotton underwear. Always take
some warm drinks and extra cloth for remote trips. Enjoy the season!

------
baccheion
How much vitamin D are you taking? Do you also add magnesium? Have you tried a
sun lamp?

------
airbreather
I put these lights through the house.

[https://ausmalltech.com.au/products/yeelight-smart-led-
ceili...](https://ausmalltech.com.au/products/yeelight-smart-led-ceiling-
light)

------
teslabox
Heat lamps provide a full spectrum of artificial light, including near
infrared. The clear bulbs would probably be more appropriate than the red-
tinted ones. I have mine on a dimmer.

------
matt_the_bass
I’ve found that I have seasonal allergies well into the winter. I was
surprised. Allergy meds made a big difference for me.

